# Automatic Transmission



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

I recently noticed that the auto transmission on my 99 SE is acting weird sometimes: 
-It seems to be taking longer to grab so I can start to accelerate (especially when on the highway). 
-I also noticed that the RPMS drop lower than they used to do when driving in the streets and the highway. It also seems like the car is downshifting twice while coasting as oppossed to one downshift like it used to.
-I also noticed (it only happen once or twice) that when braking, the car shuddered as it was downshifting.
-The car also seems to jolt more that it used to while shifting from Park to Reverse and from Neutral to Reverse.

I used to own a Saturn and gladly got rid of it due to transmission problems. I was thinking of doing a change of the tranny fluid at my mechanic and just having him check it out overall. I'm also due for a tuneup but I don't know if that anything to do with it.

Is it common for this to occur on a 99 with 90,200? My Saturn died when it had 125,000 miles. If I need a transmission I will be very dissapointed. Btw, what would a transmission cost if my mechanic should say I need one (hopefully not)?


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey,
To be honest with you, i had to changed my tranny for my 98 gxe. it cost me about 1200 plus 200 with a new clutch. so a auto will be around 12-1400 thats used. New it was bout 2700... i hope its not that.. mayb its just the fluid. 




L7jr said:


> I recently noticed that the auto transmission on my 99 SE is acting weird sometimes:
> -It seems to be taking longer to grab so I can start to accelerate (especially when on the highway).
> -I also noticed that the RPMS drop lower than they used to do when driving in the streets and the highway. It also seems like the car is downshifting twice while coasting as oppossed to one downshift like it used to.
> -I also noticed (it only happen once or twice) that when braking, the car shuddered as it was downshifting.
> ...


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

makavelimel said:


> Hey,
> To be honest with you, i had to changed my tranny for my 98 gxe. it cost me about 1200 plus 200 with a new clutch. so a auto will be around 12-1400 thats used. New it was bout 2700... i hope its not that.. mayb its just the fluid.


I hope its not that either!! Like I said I'm going to take it to a mechanic and see what he says.


----------

